# Fresh Tomato Tart



## masta (Jan 25, 2007)

This really tastes like summer to meeven now during the dead of winter with bland tomatoes. 
*Fresh Tomato Tart* 


1 store-bought or homemade dough for tart shell 
8 to 10 ounces mozzarella cheese, shredded 
2 tablespoons chopped fresh basil, plus extra for garnish 
<?amespace prefix = st1 ns = "urnchemas-microsoft-comfficearttags" /><st1:time Minute="56" Hour="17">4 to 6</st1:time> plum tomatoes, sliced 1/4-inch 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
1/4 teaspoon black pepper 
3 tablespoons extra virgin olive oil 
Basil, chopped for garnish 
Preheat oven: 400 degrees F. Line loose bottom tart pan with dough rolled out 1/8-inch thick. Spread bottom of pastry with shredded cheese and sprinkle with basil. Cover with tomato slices, arranging to cover as evenly as possible. Sprinkle tomatoes with salt and pepper and drizzle with olive oil. Bake 20 to 30 minutes. Watch carefully. When crust is golden and cheese is bubbly, remove. Garnish with fresh basil. Slice in wedges and serve warm.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 25, 2007)

Kind of like Brushetta! Looks very good.


----------



## grapeman (Jan 26, 2007)

That looks scrumptious. Wine or beer with that one? A little chopped bell pepper-maybe Italian pepper instead, and a touch of red peper flakes? The possibilities are almost endless. Now you have me drooooling......


----------



## OilnH2O (Jan 26, 2007)

What a great appetizer! I can imagine this would make a good, but ordinary merlot taste great!


----------



## Waldo (Jan 27, 2007)

Looks mighty tasty Masta


----------



## masta (Jan 27, 2007)

I was actually drinking a Cru Select RQ_2004 Sangiovese Barbera Syrah which is coming up on 2 years old in March.


----------



## rgecaprock (Jan 27, 2007)

Masta,


Is the dough a pie crust or something else?


BTW looks like dinner tonight!


Ramona


----------



## masta (Jan 27, 2007)

It isa store bought pie crust that is placed in a tart pan with a removable bottom. The head chef says if you use a store bought crust you must spray the pan first or it will stick since it does not contain the same amount of fat as a homemade crust.


Tart Pan:


----------



## oneram (Jan 27, 2007)

Yes Very Nice Masta. I do alot of the cooking as well I need to send Pics


----------

